# Food for pain relief



## CeliaGates (Jul 30, 2009)

Does anyone have any suggestions as to what to eat to relieve pain.  I've heard omega 3 and vitamine B combined is good - does anyone know any more about this?

Thanks


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 30, 2009)

Have you spoken with your doctor/nutritionist/dietician?


----------



## mcnerd (Jul 30, 2009)

I find water works exceptionally well, especially when I accompany it with a couple Excedrin tablets.


----------



## CeliaGates (Jul 30, 2009)

Actually I am researching this on behalf of somebody else.  I've heard certain food types can reduce inflammation and consequently pain - a combination of salmon and spinache is supposed to be really good for example.  I just wondered if anyone had any other suggestions or things that had worked for them.

Pain relief without the medications... maybe it's wishful thinking.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 30, 2009)

I suffered from chronic pain after an accident. Thankfully, I was healed through a successful spinal fusion (in my neck, titanium, dead man's bone & voila!). A book that helped me was "The Path to Pain Control" by Meg Bogin (sp?).


----------



## mcnerd (Jul 30, 2009)

Pain Relief Articles - Homeopathy


----------



## KatieFrank (Sep 29, 2009)

My best remedy with the most direct effect would be some advil with water.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Sep 29, 2009)

My doc told me that fish oil reduces inflammation, so maybe your salmon idea has merit.


----------



## chefkathleen (Sep 29, 2009)

My hubs suffers from gout. Tart cherries seem to ease it a bit. More for some people than others.


----------



## letscook (Sep 29, 2009)

i have a friend with gout and he drinks cherry juice for that - sayd works wonders. when stomach is upset ginger tea - make tea and grate lil fresh ginger in it. drinking mint tea also helps stomach and great for my sinus. the mint opens up sinus. but aches a pain tall glass of water advil and a hot bath. 

A dr is good to some of the pains maybe from something that needs looking into

Good Health to all.


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Sep 30, 2009)

Check out this list: Pocket Guide to IF Ratings

In addition some foods can make inflammation worse. Plants from the nightshade family, like potatoes and eggplant, aggravate my best friend's arthritis.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 30, 2009)

*Toothache plant*

My friend from Brazil told me that there is leaf from a plant that they put on their pizza down there.  After you eat it, your mouth tingles and goes numb for awhile. She calls it Jambu leaves.  After a little research, I found it online ( she confirmed it was the same as she was talking about)  and I grew it in my garden.  When I tasted a leaf, sure enough, my mouth went numb.

It is known as the " toothache" plant.  Apparantly, years ago, people would chew on these leaves when they had a toothache. 

Didnt have much of a taste, but definitely a unique feeling afterwards.  Almost the same as a topical anesthetic such as oragel..

larry


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 30, 2009)

I want one of those fruits from the movie The Rundown.  


Cure-all !  If you can't move, it won't hurt!


----------



## BH51 (Sep 30, 2009)

the cayenne pepper is *the* # 1     herb/food for pain relief...In my book.................................................._BH51_


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 30, 2009)

Hmm.. but if you eat too much of it, you might need Pepto!


----------



## Claire (Oct 12, 2009)

I can't say that any food helps back pain, but will vouch for volumes of water for gout.  When my husband came down with it, everyone came up with the old "rich man's disease", supposedly caused by too rich of a diet.  Like many men of his generation (mid 60s and older), he really didn't drink a lot of water.  His doctor told him 2 qts a day, minimum.  Get that uric acid (I might be saying that wrong) flushed out of his system.  He eventually did go on daily meds for the problem, but for awhile every morning I'd fill a 2 qt bottle with water, and he'd drink it all day and make sure it was empty before bed time (this is on top of any other fluids).  The water made all the difference in the world.  Eventually he'd start to recognise when he hadn't had the water without the pitcher.  But even with meds, he feels it if he doesn't drink enough water consistently.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 13, 2009)

I just read an article that said pineapple juice helped reduce inflammation. Sounded like witchcraft to me so I asked about it on another forum and received several comments to the effect that PAJ has been used for many years to help folks with arthritis.

Recommendation I saw was for 8 oz. per day. Can't say if more would be better??


----------



## Alix (Oct 13, 2009)

Link for Randy

Juice For Arthritis Treatment


----------

